

Dell Q2 Revenue Down 8% With Further Drops Expected In The Third Quarter - jstanderfer
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/21/dell-q2-revenue-down-8-with-further-drops-expected-in-the-third-quarter/

======
ChuckMcM
Interesting, it would be instructive to compare the transition Sun went
through from Workstations to Servers to Services to see if Dell's trajectory
is in the same ballpark timewise, they are much bigger revenue wise than Sun
was at the Workstation/Server inflection point.

